

What I Learned Writing a Haiku Every Day for 100 Days - weavie
https://medium.com/the-lighthouse/what-i-learned-writing-a-haiku-every-day-for-100-days-ad23865ef760

======
mobiuscog
I would have thought that the difference between Haiku and Senryū would maybe
be something to learn after writing so many.

